# My Band's First Music Video



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Guys - my band, Little Jackie Wright, recently completed our first "official" music video. I'm pretty happy with the way that it turned out, especially given the fact we didn't have a lot of resources at our disposal. The band shots were filmed at Hamilton's beautiful Catherine North Studio, where we recorded our EP 'Long Ride'. You'll see a really nice TopHat Emplexador rig behind me, which was begrudgingly sold to a fellow forumite. I'm also playing a Danocaster Tele that, likewise, has moved on to greener pastures .

I've been trying to embed the youtube video with no luck (if anyone can help me out with this, I'd appreciate it). So please click the link to watch the video. I appreciate you guys taking the time to watch it and I'm happy to take feedback: good, bad, or otherwise.

Have a good long weekend!

http://youtu.be/NF5mv-hXahM?hd=1


----------



## nivek (May 17, 2011)

Sounds great and looks really slick. Nice job. Any details on the video? How it was shot? How it was edited? Who did it?


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks - the video was shot where we recorded our EP, at Catherine North studios in Hamilton. It's an old Lutheran (or United?) Church that was aonverted to a studio so the acoustics and vibe are excellent. It was shot on a Canon D3 (if I remember correctly) using some tri-pods and extensions and such. I was amazed the quality of video a camera could produce (so much so I went out and bought a Canon Rebel for me and my family). Brown Courderoy Productions (guy by the name of Chris Paco) did the filming and he and I worked on the storyboard. Great guy, any sort of local should contact him if they have a project in mind.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, that really is impressive for a DSLR camera! Love the vid and the song! Can I borrow your keys/sax player?!?! I totally need someone that can do both for my band!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Phenomenal work! Musically and visually.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Really nice of you to say that, LW. 

You guys sound fantastic.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Rob,
just saw this, fantastic!! Really like the song and video. Kudos to your sax guy, great solos. How about a little more Tele and Tophat in the next one 

[video=youtube;NF5mv-hXahM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF5mv-hXahM&feature=youtu.be&hd=1[/video]


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice....cong....


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I like it, I like it, I like it. I'd like it even more with a few riffs on the Tele. My wife walked in and listened and when it was over her comments were that's a nice tight, clean full sound from a four piece and the sax is a great addition, from a classical pianist that's a rave review.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Rob,
> just saw this, fantastic!! Really like the song and video. Kudos to your sax guy, great solos. How about a little more Tele and Tophat in the next one
> 
> [video=youtube;NF5mv-hXahM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF5mv-hXahM&feature=youtu.be&hd=1[/video]


David! Thanks for the words and the help with the link. You'll have to show me the secret handshake for getting these things to embed.

It'll have to be Tele and Carr Rambler next time....


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I like it, I like it, I like it. I'd like it even more with a few riffs on the Tele. My wife walked in and listened and when it was over her comments were that's a nice tight, clean full sound from a four piece and the sax is a great addition, from a classical pianist that's a rave review.


I appreciate the feedback. Check out our tunes on myspace.com/littlejackiewright - you'll hear a bit more guitar on some of our other songs. We're also on iTunes should anyone be so inclined.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

rcargs96 said:


> David! Thanks for the words and the help with the link. You'll have to show me the secret handshake for getting these things to embed.
> 
> It'll have to be Tele and Carr Rambler next time....


LOL. I've ended up with a Rambler myself and I can (fairly) safely say it's going nowhere. I was a little on the fence about it originally, found it a tad harsh, but on a whim I put a pair of TAD 6L6's in it that I had hanging around and I just love it now.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> LOL. I've ended up with a Rambler myself and I *can (fairly) safely *say it's going nowhere. I was a little on the fence about it originally, found it a tad harsh, but on a whim I put a pair of TAD 6L6's in it that I had hanging around and I just love it now.


Hey Dave, I'll believe it when I see it!!!

It's a fantastic amp, no question. I got on a bit of vintage glass kick and put in an Amperex 12AX7 in the preamp, along with a couple of old RCAs, and then RCA Blackplates 6L6's in the power section and it's even better. So warm. That circuit's simplicity, I think, is the reason it sounds so good.

So what are you jonesing for now? Anything out there that tickles your fancy?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL! Why yes, of course 

I'm thinking I "may" end up selling my Lonestar Special Head and cab and maybe the Tweaker combo. That will leave me with the Rambler, Renegade head, and my Traynor Plexi if I ever get it back from Wild Bill. That would leave me gassing for a Suhr Badger 18 head.

How about you?



rcargs96 said:


> Hey Dave, I'll believe it when I see it!!!
> 
> It's a fantastic amp, no question. I got on a bit of vintage glass kick and put in an Amperex 12AX7 in the preamp, along with a couple of old RCAs, and then RCA Blackplates 6L6's in the power section and it's even better. So warm. That circuit's simplicity, I think, is the reason it sounds so good.
> 
> So what are you jonesing for now? Anything out there that tickles your fancy?


----------

